# Custom Member Titles



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm trying this out just for fun.... you can now add custom user titles next to your user name. So instead of "New Member" or "Member" or "Active Member" it can be "Film School Aspirant" or "USC MFA Student" "Kubrick Lover" or whatever the heck you want.

1. Go to your "Personal Details" in your User pulldown menu...







2. Edit the "Custom Title" field.





And now you'll have a nice custom member title next to all of your posts as my test user demonstrates below. 

Nothing offensive please or I'll turn it off... Don't ruin the fun for everyone else.


----------



## this is a test user (Aug 24, 2016)

This is the best feature evvvaaaaa!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2016)

BUMP! I think I messed up before when I posted this and people actually didn't have the user permissions to do this. Haha. Silly me.

Well now each user should have the capability of changing the member title.... so go ahead and change it from "New Member" or whatever to something fun.


----------

